
Ask HN: Maintaining Quality in a Community - johnnyb00y
These are the problems I am trying to solve...<p>1. Readers can find quality posts user curated content from anywhere not just behind major search giants and major platforms.<p>2. Written content creators keep control of their stuff but still get exposure (it is hard not having a blog on Medium) thus keeping their code, design and monetisation methods.<p>I’ve received great initial traction with over 800+ users in 5 days of launching on PH.<p>There are some great content being shared and upvoted, however the problem is from the posts so far 30% are obvious Ads or guerilla marketers. What is the best way to build the correct community for the platform?<p>My current thoughts:<p>If I just keep it growing will it sort itself out as the front-page is user curated anyway? Should I setup a karma&#x2F;money system for allowing users to post based on community engagement or would that stifle engagement? Should I review each post myself? Should I make it invite only?<p>The platform is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.readory.com<p>Any help, feedback, criticism, or ideas would be greatly appreciated.
======
bozo_94
Great idea and definitely a problem to solve, I think karma is probably the
way to go.

But then again your probably going to get alot of spam commenters after that.

------
mikefarah
you may be able yo use AI to flag suspicious conent. There probably wouldn't
be enough readory posts yet do train it on yet, you may be able to train it on
similar data...

------
nailer
Lobsters does this well: maintain a tree of invites. If 'bad' (by whatever
your definiton is) contributors arrive, don't just block/shadowban them, but
consider blocking/shadowbanning whoever invited them.

~~~
johnnyb00y
An invite system would make sense. Perhaps going through a selective invite
tree until a quality community is built then dropping it later could work

